# Forum Etiquette



## Jason Nipp

Mr. Custa shared this with me.....

And I thought about putting it in the humor forum, but I'll be darned if it isn't close enough to fact to be a documentary on forum rules.

So here you go.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

That was worth viewing!


----------



## sigma1914

Spanky_Partain said:


> That was worth viewing!


"Yeh, I agree. LOL." :lol:


----------



## kevinwmsn

It was funny.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Just remember folks....

1. People do judge you by what you say *AND* how you say it.

2. This forum was founded by Chris Blount. Even though this is a public forum, consider yourself a guest in Chris's living room. Would you trash your best friend's living room? Same thing here.

I think that if you follow these two simple rules, you will have a fairly trouble-free experience on most Internet forums.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Good video...it should be mandatory viewing.


----------



## Surveyor40

Awesome viewing.


----------



## wildbill129

I guess I am in the minorty. I got bored halfway through and quit watching.......


----------



## bonscott87

Surveyor40 said:


> Awesome viewing.


+1

(I didn't see that as against the rules)


----------



## roadrunner1782

bonscott87 said:


> +1
> 
> (I didn't see that as against the rules)


+1 Me neither!:lol: Funny video by the way.


----------



## tcusta00

wildbill129 said:


> I guess I am in the minorty. I got bored halfway through and quit watching.......


Was "halfway" before or after the troll part? :scratchin


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good video...it should be mandatory viewing.


I was just going to post the same thing...Mandatory viewing by all members, and then signing a document stating that one has done so, or give out a test. A score below 75%, one will not be allowed to post until one has viewed it a hundred times.


----------



## rob316

tcusta00 said:


> Was "halfway" before or after the troll part? :scratchin


Tcust nice one. Oops I hope this post is interesting.:lol:


----------



## spartanstew

Don't have time to watch it right now. Does it make any reference to making fun of incorrectly spelled words in thread titles?


----------



## tcusta00

spartanstew said:


> Don't have time to watch it right now. Does it make any reference to making fun of incorrectly spelled words in thread titles?


No, you're safe there. But it does reference something about messing with admins. :lol:


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

That teen-age part is so true...but what's even sadder is that I know 50-some-odd year old adults that type that way. My Communist cousin, for one. How can I have an intelligent conversation/debate on matters important to the world when I get "ur" and all those other little "teen-age-isms" over and over again. I write an freakin' essay with examples and anteodotes to help get my point across and I'll maybe get a sentence back, full of those little "ur" things. Not to mention that he has no idea how to use punctuation in text-type.

Kind of reminds me of the scene in *My Cousin Vinny* when Joe Pesci says, "These two yoots..."


----------



## Draconis

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good video...it should be mandatory viewing.


Agreed.


----------



## fluffybear

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good video...it should be mandatory viewing.


I concur completely


----------



## wildbill129

tcusta00 said:


> Was "halfway" before or after the troll part? :scratchin


Huh, I didn't realize this was the "You must not have our own opinion DBSTalk."

I thought the video was a boring and a waste of time. I would expect a video link posted on the main page of DBSTalk to have more value. My opinion, not trolling.

Maybe you should watch the part about having a high post count doesn't make you smarter.....(which is where I turned it off)


----------



## Milkman

Here is another one along the same lines. It is an oldie but a goody. I have wanted to post it here several times:


----------



## Nick

IMO, they are both pretty stupid -- certainly not worthy of front-page news.

:whatdidid


----------



## Mark Holtz

The original "Posting and You" flash can be found at http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting


----------



## tcusta00

wildbill129 said:


> Huh, I didn't realize this was the "You must not have our own opinion DBSTalk."
> 
> I thought the video was a boring and a waste of time. I would expect a video link posted on the main page of DBSTalk to have more value. My opinion, not trolling.
> 
> Maybe you should watch the part about having a high post count doesn't make you smarter.....(which is where I turned it off)


I just asked a question, sorry. :shrug:

I didn't realize this was the "You must not ask questions DBSTalk." 

I'll be sure not to ask you anything ever again.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I think I do 7 out of 11 of those on a regular basis, what do I win :lol:

That's 211 seconds of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Steve Mehs said:


> I think I do 7 out of 11 of those on a regular basis, what do I win :lol:


You win an Ignore in my CP :nono:


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> IMO, they are both pretty stupid -- certainly not worthy of front-page news.
> 
> :whatdidid


Not really meant to be news (as per the absence of the words "Headlines for....". Just some fun on a lazy weekend.


----------



## RobertE

In the video, it claims that "fanboy(s)" are a subset of "troll(s)".

Since one can't call someone else a troll without violating forum rules, the same should now hold true for an individual or group being labeled fanboys should it not?

Precedent has been set.

Where's the ambulance chasing lawyers when you need them? :lol:


----------



## spartanstew

I agree wholeheartedly Robert.


----------



## Drew2k

:lol: And posting "I agree" is covered in the post-count portion of the video ... 

By the way, I agree as well. Love and marriage, fanboys and trolls ... you can't have one without the other. If troll is "pejorative" and not permitted, then so is "fanboy". It's dismissive and meant to incite, and in no way should be condoned as acceptable behavior. Forum etiquette, indeed.


----------



## spartanstew

Drew2k said:


> :lol: And posting "I agree" is covered in the post-count portion of the video ...


----------



## Grentz

spartanstew said:


>


I see what you did there!

:lol:

The funny thing is that without some of the off topic and shenanigans that go on within most forum communities, forums just soon die. The old timers of the forum get sick of the same talk over and over and helping with the same noobie questions and thus need a way to vent a bit of steam and have a bit of fun (a reason to come back)...thus some OT talk and little things that go on between members.

I have seen lots of forums that are over moderated and just turn into graveyards in no time 

Luckily I think we have a good balance here


----------



## canekid

I just wasted an hour on that one. How to videos. I couldn't help myself.

WTF, curl one out in a tea pot. I had to look that up too. OMG.. again what a waist of time.. 

THNX a lot. :hurah:


----------



## dhhaines

tcusta00 said:


> Was "halfway" before or after the troll part? :scratchin


 :lol: good one.



rob316 said:


> Tcust nice one. Oops I hope this post is interesting.:lol:


 Not really, but it was funny. So that was within the rules.

VERY TRUE VIDEO..... oh was I shouting? Sorry.


----------



## xmguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good video...it should be mandatory viewing.


1+


----------



## Nick

Mandatory?

Are you _sure_ you want to be forced to view something. If so, who decides what you are forced to watch? :nono2:


----------



## jpeckinp

Nick said:


> Mandatory?
> 
> Are you _sure_ you want to be forced to view something. If so, who decides what you are forced to watch? :nono2:


The Nazi's.


----------



## oldfantom

jpeckinp said:


> The Nazi's.


I was wondering when the string would get long enough. Now I know and knowing is half the battle (there has to be a G.I Joe fanboy out there somewhere)..


----------



## wildbill129

tcusta00 said:


> I just asked a question, sorry. :shrug:
> 
> I didn't realize this was the "You must not ask questions DBSTalk."
> 
> I'll be sure not to ask you anything ever again.


Touche'


----------



## CopyCat

Post count and respect the admins, good advice


----------



## armophob

I'm confused. The film suggests that post counts do not represent how worthy and valuable the poster is, in fact the opposite is true. Yet the respected moderators, typically have the highest post count. Hmmm


----------



## tcusta00

armophob said:


> I'm confused. The film suggests that post counts do not represent how worthy and valuable the poster is, in fact the opposite is true. Yet the respected moderators, typically have the highest post count. Hmmm


Your point is valid, and I'm not trying to be harsh, but there are exceptions.


----------



## armophob

tcusta00 said:


> Your point is valid, and I'm not trying to be harsh, but there are exceptions.


I know. This was my attempt to be trollish.


----------



## SayWhat?

armophob said:


> I'm confused. The film suggests that post counts do not represent how worthy and valuable the poster is, in fact the opposite is true. Yet the respected moderators, typically have the highest post count. Hmmm


Post counts mean nothing on boards that allow games and unrelated chit-chat. In fact, I've seen boards remove post counts and ranks from public view.

Admins and Mods generally have higher post counts than anyone else because they've been members longer.


----------



## Doug Brott

I'd say at DBSTalk, post counts aren't entirely meaningless, but certainly it's not an indicator of being more valuable than others. I've seen very thoughtful and useful posts from folks with very little post counts.

It's usually pretty easy to tell the good ones from the bad ones .. I never look at post count as an indicator for that.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Doug Brott said:


> I'd say at DBSTalk, post counts aren't entirely meaningless, but certainly it's not an indicator of being more valuable than others. I've seen very thoughtful and useful posts from folks with very little post counts.
> 
> It's usually pretty easy to tell the good ones from the bad ones .. I never look at post count as an indicator for that.


Very well said.


----------



## Syzygy

armophob said:


> I'm confused. The film suggests that post counts do not represent how worthy and valuable the poster is, in fact the opposite is true. Yet the respected moderators, typically have the highest post count. Hmmm


Exception! Exception! (Duh!) 

Seriously, though, the Youtube video was not at all boring (IMHO) -- mainly because the lecture was delivered in that snarky Brit accent we've come to love from John Cleese.


----------



## MartyS

tcusta00 said:


> Your point is valid, and I'm not trying to be harsh, but there are exceptions.


You could never be Harsh, TCusta


----------



## Nick

> Originally Posted by *tcusta00* View Post
> Your point is valid, and I'm not trying to be harsh, but there are exceptions.





MartyS said:


> You could never be Harsh, TCusta


Very true, since the username *Harsh* is already taken! :sure:


----------

